

Creating art for engineers - cyriacthomas
https://www.compile.com/blog/design/creating-art-engineers/

======
inetsee
I liked the concept but I was a little bit disappointed by the last photo.
When I think of a wall mural, I think of something BIG! Had I been doing it I
would probably tried to cover more of the wall space.

~~~
kleer001
Yup, seems like 1/3 the size of what would be maximally pleasing. And that way
the clock could be integrated into the image instead of just hanging there,
the way clocks do, so smug like they're always right, like they're smarter
than us.

------
at_
Ironically 'getting a list of things people like and then drawing those
things' seems like the exact approach an engineer would take

~~~
zachrose
Komar and Melamid is an art group that took surveys of art preferences in
different countries and then made the logical favorite and least favorite
paintings.

America's most wanted painting:
[http://awp.diaart.org/km/usa/most.html](http://awp.diaart.org/km/usa/most.html)

Survey results:
[http://awp.diaart.org/km/surveyresults.html](http://awp.diaart.org/km/surveyresults.html)

------
zokier
Maybe I'm just grumpy engineer, but I feel like the design got progressively
worse. The initial "ENIAC" sketch would have been pretty nice as is, but I
can't say that I like the final result. Sometimes just less is more.

------
techaddict009
Some pics really awesome. I feel like I should paint something similar on my
wall. But problem is I am not an artist and my drawings are worst.

